# Limited Use of Kata



## Independent_TKD (Jul 3, 2007)

Do you feel that kata are necessary to be a proficient judoka? In my experience with taekwondo, forms are considered an integral part of the art. I don't particularly feel they are necessay to build actual proficiency.

In terms of judo, how would you feel if your sensei did not require the study of kata. I believe that forms/kata are a good suppliment to a judoka's training, but are not actually necessary to building real proficiency.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Jul 3, 2007)

Kata is tricky word, it can mean 1 guy, going through techniques in theair, or 2 guys working techniques against each other.

 The former has it's merits but is not as good as the later, and then you need to just get out theree an Roll.

Shugyo!

(PS TKD,Forms was my favorite competition in tournaments as a teen, as it was closer to the kind of things you would do in a real fight compared to WTF style sparring, IMO and IME.)


----------



## Abbax8 (Jul 6, 2007)

Judo kata is one of the training methods needed to complete your judo training. Randori, Shiai and Kata make up judo. Most people concentrate on randori and shiai however if they really give kata training a real shot they will learn its benefits.

Peace

Dennis


----------

